# My new Francinio Machine.



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just upgraded to this machine from a Gaggia Classic. Paid £375 for it. Initial results are stunning, on another level. I think it's the Bambino machine? The grinder I brought a while ago from a local coffee shop that was closing down, paid £35 or there about for it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice that you have the sap ace for that beast, congrats on your set up


----------

